# Chili-Lime and Teriyaki Beef Jerky



## SecondHandSmoker (Oct 31, 2021)

It had been a long time since I have made beef jerky.
Thus, I performed a practice run last week on a 1lb batch using a freezer find of thin pre-sliced bottom round.
It turned out great.  It was gone in a couple of days and I didn't get any pics of it at that time.
So let's make some more jerky.

First up the trimming followed by wraping to firm them up a little in the freezer before slicing.

















Next up is the slicing using the jerky board set up for 1/8" slabs.
The larger of the two was sliced against the grain for the chili-lime jerky and yielded a final sliced weight of 2.04 lbs
The smaller one was sliced with the grain for the teriyaki jerky and yielded a final sliced weight of 1.01 lbs.
Yes, I wanted different textures for each batch.  LOL











Sorry, I didn't take any pics of making the marinades.
But, here's a shot of the slabs sitting in zip lock bags soaking in the marinade.
Both batches stayed in the fridge for 24 hours.  Each batch received gentle massages and a couple of hand mixings during these 24 hours.
Be sure to thoroughly wash your hands before hand mixing, in between hand mixing each batch, and afterward.
It's always a good idea to place the zip lock bags on a tray, in a shallow baking dish,  or in a bowl to contain any leaks.






So after 24 hours, place a colander in the kitchen sink and drain the jerky. 
Lay the jerky out on a paper towel lined cookie sheet then pat the jerky with another paper towel. 
Doing this helps remove any excess marinade before the next step of skewering and hanging the jerky between the slots in the smoker rack.
(Note) If the meat absorbed most of the marinade, then draining is not required before patting the jerky of excess marinade.

Chili Lime






Teriyaki






Each jerky batch received one hour pre-dry at 170° in the smoker followed by a one hour smoke at 200° then ramped the temp down to 160° to finish dehydrating
until the jerky would bend without breaking and displayed white fibers.
The chili lime batch took 5 hours total while the teriyaki batch took 7 1/2 hours total.

I smoked each batch in the smoker separately since the chili lime jerky received one hour of mesquite smoke
and the teriyaki jerky received one hour of smoke using a blend of hickory and cherry.

Chili-Lime in the smoker










Teriyaki










Finished product:










I wanted to hit that teriyaki with with large chunks of CBP before smoking. 
But, I lost the debate with Mrs. SHS.  LOL
Next time, I'll sneak some finely ground black pepper into the marinade since I think it will benefit the flavor of the final product.

If anyone is interested in the recipes, then I'll post them up.

(Note) I use Prague Powder #1 in my jerky recipes.

Thanks for looking.

Stu


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 31, 2021)

Good looking Jerky.  I could eat my body weight in jerky. 
Jim


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Oct 31, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Good looking Jerky.  I could eat my body weight in jerky.
> Jim



Thanks Jim.  I know what you mean.  
I was supposed to grill some chops yesterday after both you and 

 chopsaw
 inspired me with your cooks.  
But,  I ate soooo much damn jerky yesterday that I wasn't even hungry for dinner.   LOL


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Oct 31, 2021)

chopsaw

Thanks for the like, Rich.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 1, 2021)

Fine looking jerky! I'll take a pound of it!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Nov 1, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Fine looking jerky! I'll take a pound of it!



Thanks, Steve.  Just a pound??  

For the teriyaki, I used one cup of Mr. Yoshida's and added a teaspon each of garlic powder, onion powder, and smoked paprika.  After it mellowed overnight, the taste and texture was phenomenal.  Oh, and that color!  Hindsight tells me I should have snuck in a teaspoon of finely ground black pepper. 

The chili-lime batch is sublime... no pun intended. 

Stu


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 1, 2021)

Great looking batch of jerky Stu, hope you saved a few bites for me, Like! RAY


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Nov 1, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> Great looking batch of jerky Stu, hope you saved a few bites for me, Like! RAY



I sure did, Ray. 
But you better hurry, this stuff is going fast!

Stu


----------



## Hazer67 (Nov 4, 2021)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Thanks, Steve.  Just a pound??
> 
> For the teriyaki, I used one cup of Mr. Yoshida's and added a teaspon each of garlic powder, onion powder, and smoked paprika.  After it mellowed overnight, the taste and texture was phenomenal.  Oh, and that color!  Hindsight tells me I should have snuck in a teaspoon of finely ground black pepper.
> 
> ...



What recipe did you use for the chili lime jerky?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 4, 2021)

Looks good. Been awhile since I made Jerky. Got to watch for Beef Round sales...JJ


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Nov 4, 2021)

Hazer67 said:


> What recipe did you use for the chili lime jerky?




I used the following marinade recipe that is based on a 1 lb batch

1 lb of eye of round
2 tablespoons worcestershire sauce
2 tablespoons soy sauce
2 tablespoons chili garlic sauce - I use Huy Fong brand
½ teaspoon salt
1 tablespoon brown sugar
2 tablespoons lime juice
Zest of one lime


Notes:  You can use sliced top or bottom round.  Eye of round is easier to work with on the slicing board. 
If you do not smoke the jerky, then add 1 tablespoon of mesquite liquid smoke.  
Since my wife is diabetic, I substituted 2 teaspoons of Splenda Brown Sugar Blend for the 1 tablespoon of brown sugar.

Instead of using the standard 1/4 teaspoon of cure #1to 1 lb of meat, I weigh the cure #1 on a gram scale based on the yield weight of the sliced meat and the marinade.
The following calculator is indespensible for the ratios of cure#1 to the weight of the meat and liquid. 



			nitrite curing calculator
		


To make a two pound batch double the ingredients, triple for a three pound batch etc.

Let us know how it turns it.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Nov 4, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Looks good. Been awhile since I made Jerky. Got to watch for Beef Round sales...JJ



Thanks JJ.

Yeah, the eye of round wasn't on sale.  I bit the bullet anyway. 
We're out of jerky and we want more. So, I am thawing two top rounds that I had originaly planned on smoking then reverse searing.  
Oh! the sacrifices we make.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Nov 4, 2021)

jaxgatorz
 and 

 zwiller
 thank you for the likes, gentlemen.  They are greatly appreciated.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Nov 4, 2021)

Cabo
  thank you for the like.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 4, 2021)

Nice work Stu . I don't do a lot of jerky , unless I have venison . I bet that was spot on fantastic .


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Nov 4, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Nice work Stu . I don't do a lot of jerky , unless I have venison . I bet that was spot on fantastic .




Thanks, Rich.
Yes, it was so fantastic that it's all gone now.  
Whipped up two more 2 lb batches this afternoon.  I used a different teriyaki recipe this time since the wife didn't care too much for the texture and sweetness of the Mr. Yoshidas batch.
You know what I'll be doing all day long this Saturday. 

Stu


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 4, 2021)

Nothing wrong with that . I love doing jerky .


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Nov 4, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Nothing wrong with that . I love doing jerky .



Yep!  
Since I don't have a dehydrator and use the smoker instead, it just doesn't get any better. 
It is much more hands on during the process.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Nov 4, 2021)

Johnny Ray
 Thanks for the like!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Nov 4, 2021)

bauchjw
 Thanks for the like.  Much appreciated.


----------



## bauchjw (Nov 4, 2021)

Looks incredible! Thank you for the recipe, I haven’t made jerky on my smoker, definitely go to give it a go. Thank you for the recipe! Big like.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 5, 2021)

Looks Great, Stu!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Nov 5, 2021)

bauchjw said:


> Looks incredible! Thank you for the recipe, I haven’t made jerky on my smoker, definitely go to give it a go. Thank you for the recipe! Big like.



You're very welcome aand thank you for the like too!
Hit it with smoke for one hour and you should be good to go. 
The mesquite smoke/chili-lime combo is out of this world good. 
IMHO, smoking the jerky is far superior in taste than using liquid smoke. 
ENJOY and down a few barley pops during the process.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Nov 5, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great, Stu!!
> Nice Job!
> Like.
> 
> Bear




Thanks, John.
Glad to see you back on here after the intense days you had to deal with. 

Stu


----------

